# Rifle river



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody in the Omer or sterling area able to put eyes on the river, let me know what the ice looks like?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

What ice?


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Was wide open at Omer when we drove through Saturday.


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Drove up a couple weeks ago and there was a lot of shelf ice and floating ice coming down. Didn’t want to drive an hour and half for the same results! Thanks for the info


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

bam981126 said:


> Drove up a couple weeks ago and there was a lot of shelf ice and floating ice coming down. Didn’t want to drive an hour and half for the same results! Thanks for the info


Lows are supposed to get into the low teens with highs in the low 20's the next few days. Things could change quickly.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Iced up 2 days ago in omer.


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bighunther said:


> Iced up 2 days ago in omer.


Thank you


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Martin Looker said:


> What ice?


Guess that’s the ice I was asking about. If you can’t help or contribute just keep scrolling. There was no need for you to respond! Thanks


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

If you don't like the answer then don't ask the question.


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Martin Looker said:


> If you don't like the answer then don't ask the question.


You answered a question with a question. You didn’t have an answer to my question. No need to reply. Have a great day sir


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

-db- said:


> Was wide open at Omer when we drove through Saturday.


I'm just north of Hale, and it was 14* last Friday, and Saturday nights. When you posted that, I couldn't help thinking, "it's gotta be iced up, now." Snow fell pretty good throughout the day, up here, which would add a lot of slush to rivers. I have to think the Rifle is unfishable until we get a decent thaw, but haven't seen it, personally.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

bam981126 said:


> Anybody in the Omer or sterling area able to put eyes on the river, let me know what the ice looks like?


Here is a picture taken today Jan 28 at 1:30 in the Omer area. As you can see the river has froze up quite a bit in recent days.


----------



## Drae1 (Nov 1, 2020)

I have a cabin on the Rifle between Sterling and M55. I use Riverview's camp cams to see what the river is doing.









Live Camp Cams at River View Campground & Canoe Livery - Sterling MI


Campground, cabins, canoe, tube and kayak rental on the Rifle River in Sterling, MI



riverviewcampground.com





Not perfect, but I know whether I'm fly fishing or chasing bunnies this time of the year.

Hope it helps.


----------



## bam981126 (Jan 14, 2013)

Drae1 said:


> I have a cabin on the Rifle between Sterling and M55. I use Riverview's camp cams to see what the river is doing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s awesome! Thank you.


----------



## oaktwng99 (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone been out? Fished last weekend, managed one


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

